# Nilfisk alto pressure washer



## chippy1970 (3 Feb 2011)

My Nilfisk c 120 .4-6 washer packed up yesterday not been used since October got it out run water thru then turned power on 2 seconds of buzzing then nothing. I know its getting power so its not the fuse and I ve tried leaving it off incase its the thermal cutout.

Anyway anyone here had to deal with the warranty dept I wonder how you got on. I rang their number off their web site after pressing buttons you get told put the phone down and ring an 0844 number which is a pain as thats not included on my mobile or house phone so more expense :roll: . Well when I rang that number and pressed the number for warranty repair a guy answered the phone i said I need my machine repaired to which he rudely said well what make is it. At this point I thought well surely its nilfisk thats why Im calling Nilfisk DERRR :roll: anyway he then turns around and says we dont do them any more. Looks like who ever did their servicing etc stopped but they didnt bother changing the phone system. Finally I got through to another number which was the commercial side of Nilfisk and asked if they could help which they did but they cannot pick the machine up until next week :roll: I dont know why as most power tools I use would be picked up next day for warranty work. 

Its a shame as it was a good pressure washer if anyone else has dealt with them let me know how you got on.

thats better rant over :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lons (3 Feb 2011)

Can't help Chippy but found your post interesting as my ageing karcher is making some unhealthy noises and as it's the second I've had over the years I have been lookin at the nilfisk models as a possible alternative.

It's put me right off them  

Bob


----------



## tomatwark (3 Feb 2011)

This may sound a daft question but are sure your connection on your hose is working properly.

I had the same problem with my Alto washer , which are now Nilfisk, after alot of messing about I found that while water ran through the washer with the power off, when I switched the power on the back pressure caused by the washer shut the coupling off on the end of the hose and stopped the flow of water.

When you unplug the hose off the washer if the coupling stops the water try changing the hose end to one which does not stop the water, there are two different types.

Tom


----------



## chippy1970 (3 Feb 2011)

tomatwark":2fnmsj5u said:


> This may sound a daft question but are sure your connection on your hose is working properly.
> 
> I had the same problem with my Alto washer , which are now Nilfisk, after alot of messing about I found that while water ran through the washer with the power off, when I switched the power on the back pressure caused by the washer shut the coupling off on the end of the hose and stopped the flow of water.
> 
> ...




No the water comes thru fine, I always press the trigger first and run the water thru the machine to get any air out before I power it up.

Lons dont let it put you off they are very well made washers mine was £117 off screwfix when I looked at the reciept I had bought it on the April 1st 2009 not a good date :lol: :lol: . They are covered for 2 years so at least I know it will get fixed. I suppose mine didnt like sitting in the shed since October I dont think it was frozen as water was running thru it OK and I always drain it before I put it away.


----------



## chippy1970 (3 Feb 2011)

tomatwark":2dph5f7i said:


> This may sound a daft question but are sure your connection on your hose is working properly.
> 
> I had the same problem with my Alto washer , which are now Nilfisk, after alot of messing about I found that while water ran through the washer with the power off, when I switched the power on the back pressure caused by the washer shut the coupling off on the end of the hose and stopped the flow of water.
> 
> Tom



Tom, when yours did this did the motor ever make a noise or was it quiet all the time ? Mine made a noise the first time for about 2 seconds then nothing since. I might double check the hose as the kids play about with it but I would be surprised as I say with power off water comes out fine.


----------



## tomatwark (4 Feb 2011)

Hi Chris

Yes it did exactly the same thing.

As I said make sure the hose where it connects to the washer runs freely when not connected, if you have a hose reel you may find the small link hose from the tap to the reel will run freely and if this is the case try connecting that to the washer without the reel.

Tom


----------



## chippy1970 (4 Feb 2011)

tomatwark":3ai0cmjp said:


> Hi Martin
> 
> Yes it did exactly the same thing.
> 
> ...



It does have an auto stop hose connector on it but its always had that and its always worked. Its all boxed up now anyway to go back to nilfisk but thanks for the tip anyway

Chris


----------



## tomatwark (4 Feb 2011)

Hi Chris

So did mine until I had this problem, I think it may have been the spring in the hose connection that had got weaker.

Sorry for getting your name wrong earlier.

Tom


----------



## dickm (4 Feb 2011)

Don't know if it could be this, but mine stopped working a few weeks ago, and would only buzz when switched on. My guess was start/run capacitor, so opened it up and BOTH spade connectors on the capacitor had come off, presumably with the pump vibration. So if you can't get anywhere under warranty, might be worth looking inside.


----------



## chippy1970 (4 Feb 2011)

tomatwark":2yptfi5s said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> 
> Sorry for getting your name wrong earlier.
> ...



No worries Tim :wink: :lol: 

You got me tempted now I might unpack it and give it one more try the other end of the hose (tap end) doesnt have a stop valve on it so if I swap it around it may help you never know.


----------



## chippy1970 (16 Feb 2011)

UPDATE got it back today after a lot of messing about with couriers not turning up when they say they are. It was faulty all it says on the ticket is that the ss valve was faulty.


----------



## Blister (17 Feb 2011)

chippy1970":1zmk7j93 said:


> UPDATE got it back today after a lot of messing about with couriers not turning up when they say they are. It was faulty all it says on the ticket is that the ss valve was faulty.




Result :mrgreen: 

A Guarantee that works :lol:


----------



## Ronbin (24 Aug 2013)

I have just purchased a nilfisk alto pressure washer and am looking
For an instruction manual. The owners manual that came with 
The machine tells you nothing about how to operate it, whether you let the
Water run through it before turning the power on etc. Any help will
Be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Robbo3 (25 Aug 2013)

Ronbin":3h48tdrl said:


> I have just purchased a nilfisk alto pressure washer and am looking
> For an instruction manual.


Have you tried here? Might have been able to provide a better link if you told us the model type.
- http://consumer.nilfisk.co.uk/User,_,Manuals.aspx

HTH


----------



## RogerS (25 Aug 2013)

All of these pressure washers need to be fired up and used for a short burst at least every other month. Otherwise they just gum up especially around the pressure switch.


----------



## Ronbin (25 Aug 2013)

Thank you very much for your help, problem solved and operating manual printed. I should have said its a 
Nilfisk C 130.1 X-TRA I have. My previous one was a Karcher. The switch broke and the dealer said it couldn't be repaired so I bought the Nilfisk. I hope this one is better than the Karcher with its plastic pump!

RonBin


----------

